# Bleach in horse's hooves??



## Jules1 (29 April 2007)

Has anyone ever heard of putting bleach in horses' hooves as a method of controlling or preventing seedy toe/other infections? My farrier recommended this for my arab mare, who has sand cracks which probably began through a dose of seedy toe, and my pony who may have had laminitis and therefore has widened/crumbly white lines. He said to run bleach round the white line and around the frog every other day, but i don't feel totally comfortable doing it... Advice please?


----------



## Louby (29 April 2007)

I have heard but cant remember who from or where I read it that peroxide and water put into a spray bottle is sprayed onto the sole of the hoof to control seedy toe and thrush.


----------



## wonkey_donkey (30 April 2007)

As above have only heard of using diluted peroxide but I think that is similar to bleach.


----------



## brightmount (30 April 2007)

I occasionally soak in Milton, diluted 1:1 and I know one of the barefoot guys has no reservations in using neat Milton liquid in the way you describe. My feeling is that bleach is more caustic than Milton and I wouldn't use it.

Absorbine Hooflex Thrush Remedy is good for running round the white line and frog periodically to control fungal and bacterial infection.


----------



## franki (30 April 2007)

I have used bleach for thrush but beware it's very drying for the feet particuarly at this time of year. I have used it neat from the bottle and I have diluted it depending how bad the thrush has been. Does a good job for killing bacteria in hooves.  If I were you I'd use some Cornacresiene at the same time (well either end of the day), to put some moisture back into his feet.


----------



## custard (30 April 2007)

Not bleach but hydrogen peroxide is often used for holes, post abcess etc


----------



## Angua2 (1 May 2007)

I was told by my farrier to spray hydrogen peroxide on and then scrub.  Once dry I had to lather the hoof in vegi oil.

I must admit I was a bit dubious, but I haven't had hoof crumbling away or splits round the nail holes since i started


----------



## Fransurrey (2 May 2007)

I wouldn't be using it. Aside from the dangers of it running up to your horse's fetlock (as you hold the hoof sole-upwards), it's necrotic. That means that it kills healthy tissue in addition to bacteria/fungi. It's also not very nice for YOU.

For severe WLD/thrush, I use a paste of virkon - it's non-necrotic and active against fungi, bacteria AND viruses. I don't treat with anything afterwards. If your horse is shod, remember to treat when the shoes are off - otherwise you'll never treat the white line efficiently! I repeat the treament after a day or so for about a week, then routinely treat when I remember (normally every 3 weeks or so, just to keep on top of it, as my horse has no hard standing).


----------



## Sparkly (2 May 2007)

Used to use hydrogen peroxide for thrush - in a small syringe and aim at the bad parts, let it "sit" on the foot for a while and then rinse well

Never had any problems in the past, but that was a very long time ago!


----------



## Serephin (2 May 2007)

my farrier told me to use diluted bleach to treat the hoof after finding some seedy toe.  didn't seem to have any detrimental effect.


----------



## samuelhorse (9 May 2007)

Ive heard of using bleach, but not totally convinced that it wouldnt be harmful. My farrier suggested iodine for seedy toe. My boy has had chronic laminitis and a wavy white line.  His near for often crumbles leaving a gap between hoof and shoe, but now his sole is crumbling away - not smelly.  I have been giving it a soak in the sea then spraying it with iodine...  Had blacksmith back out and he thinks it is worse as the weather is so dry at the moment.....
At least iodine is used on humans!


----------



## k9h (9 May 2007)

Always used peroxide for holes &amp; infections.
Farrier once told me to mix iodine with sugar &amp; paste onto hoof to firm them up &amp; stop cracking. Never tried it though???


----------



## Shilasdair (13 May 2007)

Ah, this takes me back.
We used to pour neat hydrogen peroxide from a dark brown bottle into the upturned hoof to cure thrush/abscesses (don't let it touch the skin though).
It made a very satisfying hissing noise...and seemed to work.
S


----------



## Talan (19 February 2008)

Hydrogen peroxide also necrotises tissue, which is why Virkon is a better option.


----------



## Enfys (19 February 2008)

Oh strewth, I use hydrogen peroxide all the time....have done for years, I wash my hands in the stuff after working outside, still have all my fingers, and no nasty infections.

I have been doing a bit of reading about hydrogen peroxide, and not once have I read anything about it necrotising tissue. Must go and dig a bit deeper, don't want to be hurting my animals now. Although as it does an excellent job of dissolving warts maybe there is something in it, also good for getting rid of bloodstains and skunk odour! (but then, so is Listerine!)

http://tuberose.com/Hydrogen_Peroxide.html


----------



## Tikka (19 February 2008)

50 % ti tree oil and 50 % proxide and brush on, there are goinf to manufacture this and sell it to farriers to sell on to his/her customers


----------



## teabiscuit (19 February 2008)

the HP you can get from boots now is so weak anyway it's like gnats pee

you used to be able to get HP that had some life in it, used to fizz and bubble nicely


----------



## only_me (19 February 2008)

i always use hydrogen peroxide - i thought that was a bleach?


----------



## Fransurrey (20 February 2008)

Sodium hypochlorite is bleach. Well, seems Hydrogen Peroxide wins in the popularity stakes! Sticking to virkon though, as I get it for free


----------

